# Clocktower staircase



## bigtwinky

Would love some CC on this shot (composition, contrast,..). It was a wee bit dark inside, but I just loved the play of lines and shapes.







Thanks for looking!


----------



## EleanorW

I like it, very intriguing to look at.


----------



## Al-Wazeer

It is hard to look at, I think it's too busy, it has too many subjects I think.Maybe you should focus only on one subject, like the stairs, let it fill the frame.


----------



## ocular

I agree fascinating.


----------



## manaheim

Wow.  Such a cool subject.  It almost makes me nauseas (sp) to look at it.  I wish you could bring out some of the detail in the shadows without further blowing out the windows... would be interesting to tone-map it and the convert it to B&W.

Regardless, pretty cool.


----------



## Witness

WOW, I feel like i am going to go crosseyed looking at it. 

Very very cool, sometimes people get lost in how an image is supposed to look and forget what the shot itself represents. There is no other hobby in the world where you can freeze a moment in time instantly, to me the memory of the clock tower can not be represented unless you caught all the crazy stuff going on. I think focusing on one element would have taken away from what you saw. Awesome job.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Not only do I find the composition great but the exposure is beautiful too. Sorry manaheim, I don't want any more details that I don't think would add anything.

Composition = lines leading everywhere (including taking us in circles) creating the nausea feeling manaheim talks about but the main lines the eye notices are the ones taking us to the center... where, basically, there is nothing. What a beautiful definition of time.

Exposure = (that is kind of for manaheim) if there was more detail showing in the darker areas it would most probably take away from the overall feeling of this photo.

No, don't change a thing about this image.


----------



## nrois02

wow nice!


----------



## manaheim

c.cloudwalker said:


> Not only do I find the composition great but the exposure is beautiful too. Sorry manaheim, I don't want any more details that I don't think would add anything.
> 
> Composition = lines leading everywhere (including taking us in circles) creating the nausea feeling manaheim talks about but the main lines the eye notices are the ones taking us to the center... where, basically, there is nothing. What a beautiful definition of time.
> 
> Exposure = (that is kind of for manaheim) if there was more detail showing in the darker areas it would most probably take away from the overall feeling of this photo.
> 
> No, don't change a thing about this image.


 
*manaheim pitches a fit*


----------



## c.cloudwalker

well then... I'll pitch a fit at your pitching a fit :lmao:


----------



## Goontz

Very nice shot. I love just about any that keeps my eye wandering around finding cool things in it. 


P.S. I just wanted to join the fit-pitching.


----------



## PhotoXopher

That's very cool, I love the shot - so much to look at!


----------



## musicaleCA

Indeed. Brilliant image. I'm with cloudwalker: Don't change a thing. I get the same nauseous (there you go, manaheim  ), feeling looking at it. Cool!


----------



## bigtwinky

Thanks for taking the time to comment, much appreciated


----------

